# Furniture for sale



## nicky70 (May 14, 2009)

I have some original shabby & chic bedroom furniture for sale. These items are heavy. I have 2 bedside cabinets a full set of drawers and a dressing table these items are old but still in keeping with the design. Also i have a philips colour tv with remote, a portable colour tv, a nest of table in white, a few mirrors and a dvd player with remote, all cheap as i need to get rid to make space. email me with any querys cheers, nikki. I live in the villa martin area of san miguel de salinis.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

nicky70 said:


> I have some original shabby & chic bedroom furniture for sale. These items are heavy. I have 2 bedside cabinets a full set of drawers and a dressing table these items are old but still in keeping with the design. Also i have a philips colour tv with remote, a portable colour tv, a nest of table in white, a few mirrors and a dvd player with remote, all cheap as i need to get rid to make space. email me with any querys cheers, nikki


Might be an idea to let people know what area you live in Nicky ......


----------



## nicky70 (May 14, 2009)

Sorry im new to all this we have only moved to Spain in Feb this year. Many thanks for pointing out my mistake. I have mentioned in my ad where i stay now


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

nicky70 said:


> Sorry im new to all this we have only moved to Spain in Feb this year. Many thanks for pointing out my mistake. I have mentioned in my ad where i stay now


hee hee ... no problem Nicky - I just thought you may have more chance of getting an interested party once they know where you live - and if they are close enough to get to you etc ...

Good luck!


----------

